# Class



## ims1213 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,
so this is all for curiosity's sake.
Would you consider yourself upperclass, upper-middle class, middle class, or lower class?

For those of you who don't feel comfortable polling it, don't attack the thread please.
Under no circumstances do I think it really matters whether your wealthy or poor, I'm just curious to see where people stand who are rummaging through the forums on this website, where the people stand that are so into personality typing.

So if you'd like to participate great, if not I totally understand.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

For the most part I was raised upper-middle class, though I was my parents' first child and we were rather poor when I was very young.

I'm currently on my own and just out of college and monetarily I think I probably fall into lower-middle class or working class. I'm a social worker - I don't make a ton of money, despite having an education.  I anticipate I'll eventually end up raising my own family in a middle class home.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

In terms of me and my personality and the way I live, I view myself as middle-class... but considering how much money I make per year in the tech industry, I would have to say that I probably count economically as upper-middle class.


----------



## ims1213 (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright! Thanks for sharing.
I actually meant to make the poll private, so that anyone that wanted to be anonymous could be?
Oops, thread-fail ahha

but yea, thanks for sharing


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I grew up lower-middle to middle-middle class, depending on where the economy was at. Right now, I'm downright poor . My general lifestyle/culture, education and occupation peg me as middle class though, even if my income isn't living up to that right now.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm royalty.


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

I grew up in an Upper Class neighborhood, despite actually being in a very low Middle Class family. The financial problems that caused led to my teen years being spent in the moderate Lower Class, split between two homes.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Lower class.

Oh wait, did you mean money-wise?


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Upper Middle


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I am lower class and proud of it. Middle or upper class lifestyle choices do not appeal to me whatsoever in the traditional sense of the word. If I was middle class, I certainly wouldn't be gloating about it especially in this present time.


----------



## SugaSkull (Jan 15, 2012)

Money-wise, lower class.

Grew up middle to upper-middle class.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I would say due to the political and economic environment I grew up in, my family would've been lower class but had access to higher education so I'm not sure if that affects it or not. Now though I think we'd definitely be middle class, probably towards the higher end of the spectrum although not quite upper-middle class.


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

middle class. how boring.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm working class, and proud of it. My father has been a postal worker for nearly forty years, my mother had various jobs during her life (even working in a cotton mill at one time). My ancestors include those worked in cotton mills, in mines and on farms. They include tailors and soldiers, factory workers and school teachers, plasterers and greengrocers (my great grandfather had a horse and cart which he used to sell fruit and vegetables), basket makers and even a landscape artist (noone famous, though).


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I grew up in the lower-class. Both my biological parents were sweatshop factory workers. My mom then obtained a certificate as a cosmetologist, and when my father passed away, we were homeless and living at a shelter. Half my life I grew up poor. The circumstances taught me to appreciate what little I have- which brings me back to my current situation- lower class student. 

My mom remarried, and since then we've been in the middle lower class range. I hope to climb out of school debt someday and stay solidly in the upper-middle class. I wish. I wish!


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

In India I'm considered to be living in an upper-middle class family. We live in a posh neighbourhood and my dad is the highest ranked govt. officer in his department. Our family owns 2 vehicles, a car (2nd hand) and a motorcycle. We have our own house that is large by average standards here - it has 6 bedrooms and 4 bathrooms, and my dad lives in a different city in his own house as well (on rent). I still live off my parents and live in each of their homes by turns. 

The combined income of my parents is not much if you compare it to people living in first world countries though. My boyfriend from America says he's from a lower-middle class family, but they still have 2 cars and decent (not large, but big enough) homes, and his father seems to make a lot more annually than my parents together do. Of course this is not a completely equal comparison given that the cost of everyday living in India is very cheap, and we don't have to worry about things like medical bills and stuff.


----------



## xKZx (Feb 17, 2012)

lower class, and I love it. It gives the brilliant chance to not care what the upper class will think about you. I don't have to stay in certain levels of norm, to fit in the public. 

I hitch-hike or cycle. My family doesn't own a car. I partially live in a garage - my workshop. I don't want to disturb my mother in her small house. I buy clothing in charity shops, it is just better than actual shops. I still have couple thousand dollars in my accounts and I can say I am richer than those with the house/apartment/car with -250K $ being slaves to their society.


----------



## Emily Riddle (Jan 23, 2012)

I chose middle class. We are able to buy expensive things and I go to an expensive school but we're not rich enough to own loads of cars, houses and business. My mom works as a vegetable dealer and vendor. 

I was confused when I read upper middle-class though. Never heard of it. We only have three social groups here.


----------

